# GE 1000 Amp Controller??



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/EVT1000_Spec_Sheet_sgl.pdf
> 
> Does anyone know anymore information on this?


This controller is a brute.... unfortunately, the price goes along with it. I spoke to Tony at FSIP (Flight Systems Industrial Products), and he tells me this unit is priced about "3 times higher than the Zilla". .... Ouch 

G


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

oh well....


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> oh well....


Hey, it was worth a try. Any and all leads are good. Thanks for that.


----------

